# CCRR Has A lot of Ratties For Adoption in NE, IA, KS area



## OldsGal (Feb 4, 2008)

Capital City Rat Rescue has a lot of rats for adoption. We are located in Nebraska but transport can be set up to IA or KS. I also have some rats in Foster care in Topeka that need homes. You an go to my web site www.geocities.com/capitalcityratrescue and click on available rats for pictures and descriptions.

Staci


----------

